# Trade with Can-Opener, Tube Shooting Beauty



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Jebus cripes! The day before I leave town to visit the other side of my family and dang...what shows up...my trade with Can-Opener. In short, it's a shelf queen, but it's VERY shootable, I had some 1745 looped pseudo tapers on it and it screams.

No words except the ones I spew out in this video:






Thanks again Randy, I know this one will be treasured for many generations.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Can opener always makes people smile! Can opener is the best!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Man your one lucky fella that's Awesome :wub:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:shocked: x3.

Nice score. Good on you Can Opener, Happy shooting Metro.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

WOW.

I hope you sent something AMAZING in return


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice trades guys. Wow that Can Opener one is shiny and the holograph like deal is incredible.

Not to down play your great offering (trade) Metro. Hey thats your style your now known for. Nothing wrong with it. Two completely different styles is all.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

reset said:


> Nice trades guys. Wow that Can Opener one is shiny and the holograph like deal is incredible.
> 
> Not to down play your great offering (trade) Metro. Hey thats your style your now known for. Nothing wrong with it. Two completely different styles is all.


That's what I said in the video, they are two different design and aesthetic languages. Randy's piece is a harmony of form and function, where my design grew from a function and manufacturing challenge .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Holy moly! I hear angels singing.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Holy moly! I hear angels singing.


I know you've felt the chill of Can-Opener slingshot


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here was my reaction.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Can opener always makes people smile! Can opener is the best!


Well said!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Woah!!! That looks awesome!! Congrats.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey guys,
do not worry about me look at the pile of goodness I got in return. Also I must credit Bill Hays as this shooter is based off of Bills Tube shooter in the template section. Thank you for the template Bill I made some modifications but it is Bills design. Also thank you to Hrawk I saw one of his alum acrlicy laminates and it inspired me to try it. Done with his permission and a few pointers also. Thanks Hrawk 

I am happy it fit you Eric, i hope you enjoy shooting her. I am very please with my Acid Green shooter. It is just as beautiful as I imagined. Also thanks for the extra frame and pouches and stuff. Wishing you and your a happy holiday season!
Regards Randy


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great trade guys! I am speechless!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I would trade body parts for one of them can opener! They look like expensive time pieces with the added bonus they shoot Awesome!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A good deal is when both parties walk away happy. I would have been happy to be on either end. Finest Kind!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like to see the Master doing exchanges, excellent work. :bowdown:

Greetings .... Alf


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a sweet one from Can-opener.

Nice trade.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice trade, Can-Opener rocks again, a very nice tube shooter :wub:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW thats some nice trading !

cheers


----------

